# How to Cure Bad Fin Rot



## Jocelyn (Apr 3, 2010)

So I had to leave for a month and I left my pet male Halfmoon Betta, Livius, with a friend. While I was gone, he developed horrible fin rot (I nearly did not recognize him upon my return). So I got BettaFix and at least he was healed and back to being lively. However two months later, his fins still look rather bad. Is there anything else I could do to help him?
Here are before and after pictures:


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Poor lil guy. 
Skip the Bettafix and go with the Maracyn one and Maracyn two combination. Change 20-30% of the water before each treatment (5 days for the first round), remove any carbon/charcoal filtration until you're done treating and keep the water super super clean with a little AQ salt added with each water change. 

Keep us posted with your progress and let us know if we can help more. Good luck.


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow, he's beautiful. Hopefully you can get him to grow back his beautiful tail. Good luck!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty!! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Whenever your medication lets you to, remember to have super-clean water, especially if a betta is healing from fin rot. If you think he's having tail-troubles, all the more reason to clean it more often as well to keep it away. Good luck~


----------

